# IE8: Take it or leave it?



## SonicNintendo (Aug 2, 2009)

As I've been surfing the interwebs, I've noticed that many URLs are losing support for IE6, which I have.  I like IE7, but there's nowhere to download it and IE8 looks like too much.  I want to know what you think of it , especially if you have it, and whether I ought to download it or not.  If anyone knows where to download IE7, that'd be great too.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 2, 2009)

IE8 is "too much"? It's miles better than IE7. Go get it if you're going to get any version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Aug 2, 2009)

I had IE7, but I recently downloaded IE8. I definitely prefer it to IE7, but it just takes a short amount of time to adjust to.

Plus, some web pages don't support IE7 completely now.


----------



## xkze (Aug 2, 2009)

obligatory "no, get Firefox"


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 2, 2009)

obligatory "BUT WHAT ABOUT CHROME/OPERA/SAFARI/etc etc etc"


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 2, 2009)

I've even got a link for you.

If you are one of those people who absolutely insist on IE, then yes, _please_ get IE8.


----------



## Diz (Aug 2, 2009)

If you are into web design, it's good to get the newest versions of every major browser, so that you can make sure that every thing works for everybody.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 3, 2009)

You still use IE6?

o.o

I don't mean this in a bad way, but wow. I remember when I used IE6... I liked it so much that now my Opera looks like IE6. Win-win~


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 3, 2009)

There are two browsers you should consider getting.

Firefox: fast, renders pages perfectly, has many addons

IE8: very fast, has a good RSS reader and Web Slices, but the page rendering has some quirks

Both browsers are good, but I recommend you switch to Firefox. And please, don't use IE6.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 3, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> There are two browsers you should consider getting.
> 
> Firefox: fast, renders pages perfectly, has many addons
> 
> ...





			
				Tailsy said:
			
		

> obligatory "BUT WHAT ABOUT CHROME/OPERA/SAFARI/etc etc etc"


Also, screw every other suggestion in this thread and get Lynx. You won't be able to see images, but pages will load very quickly and you'll get serious street cred (web cred?) in geek circles. It's also a great conversation starter.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 3, 2009)

*"*



... said:


> Also, screw every other suggestion in this thread and get Lynx. You won't be able to see images


but how are you going to look at porn

doesn't this defeat the entire damn point of the internet

obligatory "get firefox but if you absolutely must get the latest version of IE"


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 3, 2009)

Firefox indeed.

I've had bad experiences with most IEs so I'm a bit biased.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want my honest opinion, I'll go with everyone else and say to switch to Lynx, or Firefox.  But if you're a pure IE user, then by all means, go for Exploder 8; at the very least, it does what you need it to do.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 3, 2009)

Tailsy and Xikaze: I dont wanna dowload something else.  I'm happy with IE.  
O btw, I downloaded IE8 and I love it.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 3, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> Tailsy and Xikaze: I *dont wanna dowload something else*.  I'm happy with IE.
> O btw, *I downloaded IE8* and I love it.


?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 4, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> but how are you going to look at porn
> 
> doesn't this defeat the entire damn point of the internet


There must be ASCII porn sites out there. I refuse to believe they don't exist.
Also, um, read a lemon? Buy your porn at one of them adult shops? Make your own?

I don't look at porn, so I don't know what to do in these situations. :x



Blazing Hearts said:


> If you want my honest opinion, I'll go with everyone else and say to switch to *Lynx*, or Firefox.


Wow, _Lynx_ is mentioned more than Opera/Chrome/Safari/other insignificant browsers! The text-only revolution will arrive soon. 8D



SonicNintendo said:


> O btw, I downloaded IE8 and I love it.


Well, congratulations. Have fun with your browser!
*whispers* _and if you ever need lynx for windows, i got all the stuffs right here. just meet me b'hind the alley at 10:30 and we'll talk it out real smooth-like._


----------

